# My Golden Retriever Puppy



## KyleyLazarus (12 mo ago)

We recently got a baby golden and named her Rox, to match her older sister’s (Australian Shepard) name. So it’s Rox and Pebbles! I like to think of myself as quite the comedian. Although she has been challenging, she is one of the most loving dogs I’ve ever had the pleasure of having.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!

Congratulations on Rox, she's adorable.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

What a cutie and very clever names!


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Welcome to the forum! Rox is a super cute little girl. She seems to have a foot fetish....


----------

